# التحقيق مع العضو المخالف لو المفصول



## حبيب يسوع (29 سبتمبر 2013)

قضية للمناقشة   --------حدث خطا فى كتابة العنوان
والصح هو------التحقيق مع العضو المخالف او المفصول
يعتقد الكثير من الاعضاء انهم مظلومين عند حذف موضوعاتهم او مشاركاتهم
وكذلك عند توقيع مخالفة لهم او وقف عضويتهم او فصلهم
لذا انا اقترح الاتى
عند حذف مشاركة يجب اخطار العضو بسبب الحذف
كده يعرف العضو الخطا الذى وقع فيه
عند توقيع مخالفة او وقف العضوية او الفصل يجب التحقيق مع العضو
من خلال تقديم ادلة اتهام له مثلا
انت اساءت الى المسيحية فى----------------------
انت اساءت لللعضو فلان فى-------------------
انت كتبت عبارات غير لائقة مثل ------------------
ويبداء العضو فى الدفاع عن نفسة ويبرر موقفة
انا لم اقص الاساءة للمسيحة وكنت اقصد كذا----------------------
وبعد ذلك يصدر العقاب المناسب للعضو[/


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

تمام علشان ميبقاش في ظُلم لا من الادارة ولا من العضو


----------



## naguib samir (29 أكتوبر 2013)

اقتراحات ممتاز.. 
 حبيبى يسوع.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

حلو اوى الاقتراح دا
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 يناير 2014)

بس يا أستاذى فى قوانين مكتوبة 
فى كل قسم يجب الالتزام بها 
وكل من يخالف القوانين يعرف جيدا 
أنه مخالف .
ويجب على الجميع أن يدرك أنه فى 
منتدى مسيحى وليس منتدى عام 
لاى مواضيع وبأى طريقة أو أى كلمات
وألفاظ .. يجب أن يكون هنا حذر ..
حتى لا نكون عثرة .
وأنا عن نفسى تم أرسال أكثر من مرة 
رسائل لى من الادارة عند حذف 
أى مشاركة .
ولو كان لدى موضوع أريد أن أتشارك به
ولدى شك أنه ممكن يكون مخالف اراسل
الادارة عن الموضوع حتى لا أخالف 
القوانيين .


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (18 يناير 2014)

يتم اخطار العضو بمالمخالفات وسببها..بل وتظل نقطه سوداء فى بروفايله..


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2014)

المنتدى له قوانين نشمي عليها وعلى تطبيقها. من يخالفها يكون من حق الإدارة التصرف مع مخالفته بدون سابق إنذار.
من له رغبة في التعرف عن سبب الحذف يستطيع ان يرسل رسالة خاصة وسنحاول توضيح السبب ان توفر الوقت.

سلام المسيح


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

الكلام  معقول  جدا جدااا  ياجماعه
القوانين  لازم  تحترم  وتطبق .. بدون سابق  أنذار 

يعني  واحد  يكتب  لفظ  غير لائق  ضد  عضو  أو  عقيده .. وبعدين  نحقق  معاه !!
 نحقق  مع  أنسان  صاحب ألفاظ  مبتذله !! غير  محترم لنفسه  أساسا  ويسيء  للآخرين ثانيا !!

صعبه كتير  دي  ياأخوتي .. أليس  كذلك  !!   

أطالب الأداره بأن  تكون  حازمه  ضد  هؤلاء  المسيئيين
​


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2014)

عند التسجيل هناك شروط تمت الموافقة عليها مسبقا لاكماال التسجيل والا لا يمكنك المتابعة
منها القوانين اللى بنتكلم عليها دلوقت
مدش يجى بقى ويقولك معرفش
بس عموما القوانين دى تسرى على المخالفين
اما من هم فوق القانون مثلى  فلا مشكلة مع اى قانون هههههههه
جملة للتسخين على الادارة ههههههه


----------

